# HFEA scrapped - are we not having a wee dram to celebrate?



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've probably not searched in the right areas - I only have five mins to search - but isn't anyone else breaking open the champers at the news the HFEA looks set to be axed?

My, it's welcome news I think.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Here's linky for those interested. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-10762043

I suspect that at least some of the functions of the HFEA will still stand but if it removes some of the bureaucracy and unwillingness to adapt to new treatment options... and stops forcing clinics to introduce daft and inflexible rules on patients... they yay!

C~x

EDIT: This is a slightly more informative link: http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/health-quangos-163180m-of-cuts-a-blow-to-the-nhs-2036174.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

